# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Մուլտֆի՞լմ, թե՞ հեքիաթ

## Cassiopeia

Մեր մանկության ժամանակ, երբ միայն հեռուստատեսության հույսին էինք, մեր ծնողները հաճախ հեքիաթ էին պատմում, մուլտֆիլմերի համար հատուկ ժամ կար ու հիմնականում «Բարի գիշեր» հաղորդաշարն էր, որին անհամբեր սպասում էինք, որ գոնե մի 10 րոպե մուլտֆիլմ դիտեինք։։ Հիմա, թվային դարում, մուլտֆիլմերը մեծ տարածում են գտել ու երբեմն փոխարինոմ են հեքիաթներին։ Արդյոք ինչքանո՞վ է ճիշտ, որ հեքիաթը հետին պլան է մղվում։

----------

Varzor (27.08.2012), Ֆոտոն (26.08.2012)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Իհարկե մուլտը իրավունք չունի փոխարինել հեքիաթին, քանի որ հեքիաթը մոր ու հոր ձայնի մեջ ձուլված պատմություն է, որտեղ կարևորը ծնողի հույզերի ու զգացմունքների միջոցով ստացած գիտելիքն է: Որ ասում են՝ կաթի հետ է կերել, էդպես:

----------

armen9494 (28.08.2012), Varzor (27.08.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես փոքր ժամանակ «Բարի գիշերը» մենակ մուլտիկի համար էի նայում  :Jpit:  Բայց համ հեքիաթներ էի սիրում, համ էլ մուլտիկներ, ամեն մեկը իր հմայքը ուներ  :Smile:

----------

ARMbrain (27.08.2012), Arpine (27.08.2012), Cassiopeia (26.08.2012), Freeman (31.08.2012), Nimra (27.08.2012), Varzor (27.08.2012), Լուսաբեր (26.08.2012)

----------


## Nimra

> Մեր մանկության ժամանակ, երբ միայն հեռուստատեսության հույսին էինք, մեր ծնողները հաճախ հեքիաթ էին պատմում, մուլտֆիլմերի համար հատուկ ժամ կար ու հիմնականում «Բարի գիշեր» հաղորդաշարն էր, որին անհամբեր սպասում էինք, որ գոնե մի 10 րոպե մուլտֆիլմ դիտեինք։։ Հիմա, թվային դարում, մուլտֆիլմերը մեծ տարածում են գտել ու երբեմն փոխարինոմ են հեքիաթներին։ Արդյոք ինչքանո՞վ է ճիշտ, որ հեքիաթը հետին պլան է մղվում։


իսկ դու ինչն ես նախընտրում քո բալիկի համար?
ինձ համար մուլտֆիլմ ասվածը սովետական ու դիսնեի ` հեքիաթների հիման վրա նկարահանված լիամետրաժ մուլտերն են, թե չէ էս նառուտո մառուտոները ուղղակի չարիք են: սարսափում մտածելուց , որ երբ բալիկ ունենամ կարող է պատահի իմ բալիկը էդ չարիքները նայի, բայց դրանց նայել չնայելն էլ, կարծում եմ, կախված է դաստիարակությունից : 
իսկ հեքիաթներ կարդալ միշտ էլ պետք է, դա դառնում է մեր մանկության լավագույն հիշողություններից մեկը, մանավանդ, երբ ինչ-որ պահի հիշում ես մամայի կամ պապայի պատմած հեքիաթներց մեկը :Smile:  ու երբեմն էլ մեծ տարիքում ես նրանց խնդրում պատմեկ իրենց ամենասիրելի հեքիաթը: հիշում եմ մի  անգամ նույնիսկ ամուսինս քնելուց առաջ ինձ ասեց հեքիաթ պատմեմ,,, պատմեցի պապաիս սիրելի հեքիաթը ու իմացա, որ իր համար երբեք հեքիաթ չեն կարդացել,,,իսկ ինքը մանկական հանգստությամբ քնեց հեքիաթից,,,հեքիաթ լսելով քնում էինք, իսկ մուլտիկ նայելուց , ուզում էինք ամեն ինչ ընկալել: Ամեն մեկն իր նշանակությունն ու որակն ունի, նայած, թե ինչն ինչպես ես ընտրում:
ես կցանկանամ , որ իմ երեխան էլ բարի ասպետ կամ թագուհի դառնալ երազի  :Smile: այլ ոչ թե հրեշավոր ռոբոտ կամ նառուտո

----------

erexa (27.08.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հիշում եմ՝ ես էլ էի «Հեքիաթն է կանչում»–ը միայն մուլտֆիլմի համար նայում։ Անհամբեր սպասում էի, թե երբ պիտի Նորա կամ Ալլա մորաքրոջ զավզակությունները փիսիկ–միսիկների հետ վերջանան, որ վերջապես մուլտ դնեն։ Ու ահավոր ջղայնանում էի էն հանգամանքից, որ մուլտին ընդամենը հինգ–տասը րոպե էր հատկացվում։ Չնայած վերոնշյալ մորաքույրների դեմ ոչինչ չունեի, լավն էին, ուղղակի տվյալ դեպքում իրենք մուլտի հաճույքը հետաձգող անձինք էին  :Jpit: ։

Ես էլ էի սիրում հեքիաթներ, բայց, չգիտեմ ինչի, հեռուստատեսությամբ լսելն առանձնապես չէր գրավում, չէր հետաքրքրում, ձանձրալի էր մի տեսակ։ Սիրում էի, որ ինչ–որ մեկն ինձ պատմեր։ Հենց պատմելն էր հետաքրքիր, ոչ թե կարդալը։ Պատմելու դեպքում պատմողը միշտ իրենից ահագին բան է ներդնում հեքիաթի մեջ, եթե ոչ փաստերի, ապա առնվազն դրանց մատուցման առումով, ինչն ահագին համուհոտ է տալիս հեքիաթին։ Օրինակ՝ մամաս հաճախ ուտելուս ժամանակ էր ինձ հեքիաթներ պատմում, որ նորմալ ուտեի, ընդ որում՝ լրիվ էքսպրոմտ, տեղում հորինում էր։ Դրանք միշտ նապաստակների ու սկյուռիկների ու նրանց ձագուկների մասին արկածային պատմություններ էին լինում, ու ես կլանված լսում էի։ Մինչև հիմա հստակ հիշում եմ իր պատմելաոճի ու ճաշի համադրության յուրահատուկ համուհոտը  :Love: ։ Ճաշն էնքան համով էր թվում։

Մեկ էլ հիշում եմ, որ քեռիս էր երբեմն հեքիաթներ պատմում մեզ՝ իր զարմիկներին, էլի իր հորինած։ Դրանց հերոսներն էլ, որպես կանոն, մենք էինք՝ հեքիաթը լսողները, որոշ կենդանիներ, ու գլխավոր բացասական հերոսն ինչ–որ խուլիգան գայլ էր։ Սյուժեները չեմ հիշում, երևի առանձնապես երևելի սյուժեներ չկային էլ, բայց էսօրվա պես հիշում եմ ընդհանուր մթնոլորտը, պատմելաոճի առանձնահատկությունն ու զգացողությունները դրանք լսելիս։

Ընդհանրապես շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե ոնց են նույն հեքիաթը տարբեր մարդիկ պատմում՝ ամեն մեկն իր բնույթին, ոճին ու նախասիրություններին համապատասխան։ Ու կարծում եմ՝ հեքիաթի յուրօրինակությունը հենց դրանում է։ Իհարկե, կարդալն էլ իր նշանակությունն ունի, ու շատ դեպքերում ավելի հարմար է, բայց պատմելու մոգականությունը չունի։

Ըստ իս, մուլտֆիլմ դիտելն ու հեքիաթ լսելը շատ տարբեր երևույթներ են՝ թե՛ հոգեբանական, թե՛ ուսուցողական առումով։ Նախ հեքիաթը երեխայի երևակայությունը զարգացնելու լայն հնարավորություններ է տալիս, քանի որ նա ակամա պիտի պատկերացնի կերպարներին ու ընդհանուր միջավայրը։ Բացի դրանից, հեքիաթը նաև յուրօրինակ հաղորդակցություն է երեխայի ու ծնողի միջև, որի ընթացքում երեխան կարող է հեքիաթի հետ կապված իրեն հետաքրքրող հարցերն ուղղել ծնողին, ծնողի համար էլ իր հերթին պիտի որ հետաքրքիր լինեն իր երեխայի հարցերն ու դրանց պատասխանելը  :Smile: ։

----------

Ռուֆուս (27.08.2012), Ֆոտոն (27.08.2012)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> իսկ դու ինչն ես նախընտրում քո բալիկի համար?


Նիմրա ջան, նախ սկսեմ նրանից, որ տղաս ինքն է նախընտրում մուլտֆիլմը, երևի դեռ փոքր է ու չի դիմանում մի քիչ նստել ու լսել։ Իսկ մուլտֆիլմի գունագեղ հերոսները նրան գրավում են։ Իհարկե չեմ ասում, որ հեքիաթ ընդհանրապես չեմ պատմում։ Ու մի բան էլ, Կորյունը շատ-շատ սիրեց տիկնիկային ներկայացումների գնալ։ Հիմա երբ նույն «Կարմիր Գլխարկի» հեքիաթն ենք պատմում, նա ներկայացման հետ համեմատություններ է տանում։ Տարօրինակն այն է, որ արդեն մեկ ամիս է, ինչ Կորյունը մանկապարտեզ է գնում, բայց ինչքան հարցնում եմ, Կորյունն ասում է, որ հեքիաթ չեն պատմել, բայց մուլտֆիլմեր դիտում են։ 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է մուլտֆիլմերին, ապա մեր տանը հեռուստացույցը որպես հեռուստատեսության գլխավոր բաղադրիչ, չի օգտագործվում, այն ծառայում է մեզ միայն մեր նախընտրած ֆիլմեր ու մուլտֆիլմեր դիտելու համար։ Այսինքն մենք ինտերնետից բեռնում ենք այն մուլտֆիլմերը, որոնք ըստ մեր հայեցողության, արժանի են, որ մեր բալիկը նայի (Ջունգլիների գիրքը, Չիպոլինո, Դամբո, Բրեմենյան երաժիշտներ և այլն)։ Դրանք հին ու բարի մուլտֆիլմերն են։ Ու ի դեպ, մի անգամ պատահաբար Արտակի իր համար քաշած ավելի հասուն մուլտֆիլմերից (կրակել, կռիվներ) Կորյունը տեսավ ու ինձ բողոքեց, «Մամ, փոխի էս մուլտիկը լավը չի, իրար կրակում են»։

----------

Nimra (27.08.2012), Varzor (27.08.2012), Ֆոտոն (27.08.2012)

----------


## K.Siranuysh

> իսկ դու ինչն ես նախընտրում քո բալիկի համար?
> ինձ համար մուլտֆիլմ ասվածը սովետական ու դիսնեի ` հեքիաթների հիման վրա նկարահանված լիամետրաժ մուլտերն են, թե չէ էս նառուտո մառուտոները ուղղակի չարիք են: սարսափում մտածելուց , որ երբ բալիկ ունենամ կարող է պատահի իմ բալիկը էդ չարիքները նայի, բայց դրանց նայել չնայելն էլ, կարծում եմ, կախված է դաստիարակությունից : 
> իսկ հեքիաթներ կարդալ միշտ էլ պետք է, դա դառնում է մեր մանկության լավագույն հիշողություններից մեկը, մանավանդ, երբ ինչ-որ պահի հիշում ես մամայի կամ պապայի պատմած հեքիաթներց մեկը ու երբեմն էլ մեծ տարիքում ես նրանց խնդրում պատմեկ իրենց ամենասիրելի հեքիաթը: հիշում եմ մի  անգամ նույնիսկ ամուսինս քնելուց առաջ ինձ ասեց հեքիաթ պատմեմ,,, պատմեցի պապաիս սիրելի հեքիաթը ու իմացա, որ իր համար երբեք հեքիաթ չեն կարդացել,,,իսկ ինքը մանկական հանգստությամբ քնեց հեքիաթից,,,հեքիաթ լսելով քնում էինք, իսկ մուլտիկ նայելուց , ուզում էինք ամեն ինչ ընկալել: Ամեն մեկն իր նշանակությունն ու որակն ունի, նայած, թե ինչն ինչպես ես ընտրում:
> ես կցանկանամ , որ իմ երեխան էլ բարի ասպետ կամ թագուհի դառնալ երազի այլ ոչ թե հրեշավոր ռոբոտ կամ նառուտո


Լիովին համամիտ եմ:
Հեքիաթը, ինչպես նաև բարի մուլտֆիլմը դրական հետք պետք է թողնեն մարդու հետագա հիշողությունների մեջ:Եթե բալիկ ունեք, ապա նկատած կլինեք,որ «ճիշտ»հեքիաթը/մուլտֆիլմը ավարտվելուն պես  դրական, հանգիստ զգացողություններ է առաջացնում երեխայի մոտ՝խրատելով ու ջերմացնելով նրան , այլ ոչ թե դրդելով ագրեսիվության ու չարին նմանվելու ցանկության:

----------


## Նիկեա

Նախ նառուտո չի,Նարուտո է:Հետո ինքը չարիք չի ու ես էս մուլտֆիլմը շատ եմ սիրում:Այս մուլտֆիլմն էլ իր գաղափարախոսությունը ունի.չհանձնվել,կռվել վեհ արժեքների համար...
Իմ սիրած մուլտերի մեծ մասը հենց տուրուդմփոց են:Բայց հաստատ անկապ չեն կռվում:
Համամիտ եմ,ժամանակակից մուլտերը զիջում են սովետականներին իրենց պարզությամբ ու հասկանալիությամբ,բայց դրանք էլ են լավը:Ինչ վերաբերվում է հեքիաթներին,սրանք նույնպես շատ կարևոր են երեխայի զարգացման համար:Ու եկեք չմոռանանք որ հեքիաթների մեծ մասը դարձել են մուլտերի սցենարներ:
Ես կուզենայի,որ տղաս Նարուտոյի նման լիներ...

----------

